# Catnip....?



## Beasty_Artemis (Feb 22, 2017)

So im not much of a gardener! And one of the few potted plants growing outside is catnip. What is the story with this stuff? Its related to mint....and kitty cats love it. Thats all i know. Is it tortoise safe, or is it inedible?


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 22, 2017)

According to The Tortoise Table Plant Database it is "do not feed"
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=504



> Catnip contains nepetalactone, a terpene that acts as a hallucinogen in cats, but is often said to have no effect on other animals. However, we have found that it can cause drowsiness and disorientation in birds, and although there is no record of its effect on reptiles, we feel it would be best to avoid either feeding this plant to tortoises or planting it in the enclosure.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Feb 22, 2017)

On the positive side, I'm not sure your tortoise would like it much. 

It's got a pretty strong scent.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Feb 22, 2017)

I bought it and placed in in tortoise enclosures. Egyptians and pancakes showed no interest. It was quick and easy to buy at PetCo and I figured it was otherwise pet safe, no pesticides?


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2017)

I looked this up years ago and discovered it was mildly toxic to most animals. That's why it makes cats high...


----------



## kalei01 (Feb 22, 2017)

Tom said:


> I looked this up years ago and discovered it was mildly toxic to most animals. That's why it makes cats high...


what about wheat grass it is also readily available at pet stores my tortoise is all over it


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2017)

kalei01 said:


> what about wheat grass it is also readily available at pet stores my tortoise is all over it


The wheat grass is an excellent part of a varied tortoise diet. That is a great way to introduce grass to a young sulcata and add some needed fiber to their diet. If you keep the little plot in a window sill and keep it watered, you should be able to get 8 or 9 cuttings from each one.


----------

